# African Grey



## mishka3750 (Jun 20, 2014)

My african grey just passed away. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder or location to purchase a new one? Has to be pbfd negative and not an adult. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Radioactive (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear you lost your bird. A couple months ago I bought a fabulous macaw from Petzone on Sheikh Zayed Road near Safest Way. She's very healthy and has a wonderful personality. They took great care of her while I was away for a few weeks...she was tested and she was about 6 months old when I bought her. I've seen several African Greys there...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There was a guy in the Classifieds last week trying to sell a Norwegian Blue - would that be of interest ?


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> There was a guy in the Classifieds last week trying to sell a Norwegian Blue - would that be of interest ?


 Norwegian Blue? Beautiful plumage


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure what pet shops here are like when it comes to birds, but there's one in Cluster Y in JLT called Pet Sky that has a couple of parrot-looking things.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

robbo265 said:


> Norwegian Blue? Beautiful plumage


I understand they really like cuttle fish.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Norwegian Blues stun easily and they prefer keeping on their back. Remarkable bird nonetheless.


----------



## mishka3750 (Jun 20, 2014)

Funny guys. But honestly... I dont know if many people understand how amazing a parrot can be.... and you dont realize- that just like your dog- they become family.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mishka3750 said:


> Funny guys. But honestly... I dont know if many people understand how amazing a parrot can be.... and you dont realize- that just like your dog- they become family.


Of course they become part of the family - they can live for 50 years, much longer than a dog!
A good grey is also so bright and really fun when they mimic people and sounds.
Hope you find a good one soon.
P.S - when one or more British person starts talking about a parrot - it is obligatory to quote Python (especially as Terry Jones went to my school and always used to open the fetes!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Of course they become part of the family - they can live for 50 years, much longer than a dog! A good grey is also so bright and really fun when they mimic people and sounds. Hope you find a good one soon. P.S - when one or more British person starts talking about a parrot - it is obligatory to quote Python (especially as Terry Jones went to my school and always used to open the fetes!) Cheers Steve


I just had to pop over to YouTube for a quick fix - I'd almost forgotten how funny that sketch is.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

gavtek said:


> parrot-looking things.


lol!


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

mishka3750 said:


> Funny guys. But honestly... I dont know if many people understand how amazing a parrot can be.... and you dont realize- that just like your dog- they become family.


Parrots are more amazing when they are free to fly as nature intended.


----------



## Tony9 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi did you ever have any luck finding a African grey? Thanks


----------

